# my 92 fs inox italy



## racer (Feb 27, 2016)

i found me to fit wilson combact triger wolf spring #13 . wilsson trigger bar skeleton hammer for da/sa action works for mre .and then i convert my 93fs inox italian to billenium single action i cant be more happy with that not cheap but chaper than billenium or steel 1 good as comes ,try it


----------



## racer (Feb 27, 2016)

or and no more decockers either carry with cock and lock baby exaiting yeas


----------

